# Injured baby fledgling pigeon



## Hogi (6 mo ago)

I saw this baby fall through the tree to the ground. Is quite a windy day. I caught it and it has a deep gash to it's right wing. I have put it in a box and put some cotton pads over the injury. Dipped it's beak into glucose water and have left it alone. Can this baby be saved or does it have to be PTS? I don't want it to die or suffer. Just want to help it. 😢


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Please post a picture of the bird. Depending on age he may need help eating food. Electrolytes or a bit of lemon juice (about 1 teaspoon per cup) in the drinking water would be good.

Give the bird a bath in water with boric acid (1 teaspoon per quart) at or only slightly warmer than room temperature. It is ok if the bird drinks some of the water. Don't put water over the birds head, nor on the nostrils / nares in the upper beak. Check for any other wounds. Gently feel along the bones of the wings and legs for any obvious breaks. After the bath, cover all open wounds (except near the eyes) with a paste of turmeric and water. If any bones are broken it may be helpful to wrap them, or to apply a splint.


----------



## Hogi (6 mo ago)

Thank you for response. At the minute baby pigeon is too scared as keeps puffing up it's chest and huffing; so leaving it alone for time being. I have covered it's wound in dry cotton pads. It's lively enough but will see tomorrow if it is still alive.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He looks fine and by the look of the droppings, he got fed recently. Tomorrow you can get some frozen green peas, defrost in warm water and handfeed to him. Just put one pea at a time deep inside his beak over the tongue and he will swallow. Feed about 90 peas per day, divided into 3 meals of 30 each. Keep us updated plse.


----------



## Hogi (6 mo ago)

Baby Pigeon made it through the night!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## Hogi (6 mo ago)

😓 Don't know who is more anxious Me or the bird! I managed to get 5 peas down him. He has a bowl of seed too and water. I wrapped him in a teatowel and gently opened his beak; and he spat the first pea out; managed to get 4 more in him. At least he's had something now. Will try again in half an hour as don't want to STRESS him out too much. Still huffing and puffing and flapping his other wing at me! LOL! But happy he's had something to eat at least.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It will get easier the more you feed. If he spits it out, put the pea deeper inside the beak. Just make sure you put the pea over the tongue. You can also cover his head with a lightweight cloth and only let the beak stick out.


----------



## Hogi (6 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> It will get easier the more you feed. If he spits it out, put the pea deeper inside the beak. Just make sure you put the pea over the tongue. You can also cover his head with a lightweight cloth and only let the beak stick out.


Nicknamed him STINKY! As he pongs! Has been changed twice today. Has seed and water and I've fed him 3 times today with peas and seed. Seems a lot calmer in his box. He was quite lively today looking to get out of the box he was in so changed to bigger box and he was calmer. Glad he is looking lively.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He will start smelling better soon 🤗 You can start leaving a bowl of peas with him, he will soon start eating the peas by himself and then you can start adding small seeds.


----------



## Hogi (6 mo ago)

GLAD TO SAY that STINKY is looking better! He is able to feed on his seed I've seen him peck the seed from the towel floor. I made sure coast was clear from our neighbours cat. Took Stinky outside and gently threw him in the air to see if he could fly. He flapped and took a nose dive on to the grass! So let him waddle about a bit before bringing him indoors again. He's looking much more lively and isn't stressing as much when I put my hand in the box. So so happy he is feeding on his own. Means I don't have to pick him up anymore to feed him just leave him be in the box till he's strong enough. Friend is going to ask local neighbour who has pigeons if he'll take him on. So happy he's able to feed himself.


----------



## Hogi (6 mo ago)




----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please no more throwing in the air, he can get seriously injured. He will start flying by himself. He still has a long way to go. Is he drinking water as well? I hope you can get him adopted, as you can't just release him outside.


----------



## Hogi (6 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Please no more throwing in the air, he can get seriously injured. He will start flying by himself. He still has a long way to go. Is he drinking water as well? I hope you can get him adopted, as you can't just release him outside.


Due to bird flu being around UK then no one would take him. Friend asked a friend and he said the following 
"He says that if he’s survived this long with you then he’s likely to make it to fledgling level - well done! 👍
From the photo Dave says he’s definitely a wood pigeon and is around 3 weeks old, and should fledge in 10-14 days time. 🦅 
Advice is to take him out every day as you did today, and when he’s ready, he’ll fly…Dave says he’ll possibly return to you once, maybe twice, but you can’t tame a wood pigeon and he’ll want to leave as soon as he’s able" so will NOT throw him in the air but let him waddle about in safe area each day. I look forward to the day he flies off. Had I followed the charities advice he'd be dead already. As they suggested taking him to a vet who would more than likely put him to sleep. I WAS NOT HAVING THAT! If he was in no state for survival then could understand that but as proved he just needed to recover from his shock and time for his injury to heal. He'll have safety here till he can fly. 
Marina, thank you so much for helping. Is very much appreciated.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Hogi said:


> Due to bird flu being around UK then no one would take him.



*Pigeons do NOT spread avian / bird flu.*

"Since seroconversion and virus detection was demonstrated in many of these studies, albeit without clinical signs in most cases, it is clear that columbids are susceptible to infection,* but ineffective propagators and disseminators of the virus, i.e. "dead end" hosts* for AIVs, even HPAI. Viruses are shed in minute quantities from both the choana and in the feces for a short duration *but titers are below the minimum threshold require to infect other species*."
http://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/24667061/
They can catch avian flu under odd circumstances, but it does not survive well in pigeons and doves. As a result, they are among the* least likely* birds to spread the disease.


----------



## Hogi (6 mo ago)

Doves Witness said:


> *Pigeons do NOT spread avian / bird flu.*
> 
> "Since seroconversion and virus detection was demonstrated in many of these studies, albeit without clinical signs in most cases, it is clear that columbids are susceptible to infection,* but ineffective propagators and disseminators of the virus, i.e. "dead end" hosts* for AIVs, even HPAI. Viruses are shed in minute quantities from both the choana and in the feces for a short duration *but titers are below the minimum threshold require to infect other species*."
> http://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/24667061/
> They can catch avian flu under odd circumstances, but it does not survive well in pigeons and doves. As a result, they are among the* least likely* birds to spread the disease.


Sorry totally confused by what you've written. I heard there was 'bird flu' from charities not taking in birds due to 'bird flu' so I'm not spreading untold truths. Sorry if I've offended you but I wasn't stating pigeons spread bird flu. Just stating a fact. Once again, Dove Witness, sorry i offended you.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not offended, I'm saying that any veterinarian or rehabber suggesting that pigeons or doves might spread bird flu doesn't know much about pigeons and doves and probably wouldn't be much help to the birds anyway.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've read the same on FB groups, rescue centres don't take pigeons in at the moment.

Don't you have a cage where you can keep him outside during the day? A small cage that you can hang outside in a tree will be fine. He will need to spend time outside to get used to the area. You don't want him flying away before he is ready to go. When they fledge, they are still dependant upon their parents. So don't release him too soon.


----------



## Hogi (6 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> I've read the same on FB groups, rescue centres don't take pigeons in at the moment.
> 
> Don't you have a cage where you can keep him outside during the day? A small cage that you can hang outside in a tree will be fine. He will need to spend time outside to get used to the area. You don't want him flying away before he is ready to go. When they fledge, they are still dependant upon their parents. So don't release him too soon.


Got support from FB and Stinkie maybe going to a rehabber in Brighton. Won't know till tomorrow. I let him have a break from the box (obviously kept an eye out) and his mum flew down to him pecked him before flying off due to disturbance from kids on bikes....
I can't leave him outside as we have a neighbours cat who loves eating birds!


----------



## Hogi (6 mo ago)




----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I hope the rehabber can take him in 🙏


----------

